# Teclado Casio no enciende



## electronicus (Oct 9, 2015)

Buenas tardes comunidad internacional de Electrónicos:
Solicito asesoría para resolver un problema de enendido electrónico de mi teclado Casio modelo CTK-490.
No enciende.- Lo conecto por medio de un eliminador que siempre he usado y al darle al swith de encendido, lo único que hace es: prende por un segundo el foco led rojo indicador, y en seguida se apaga. 
Agrdezco de antemano su colaboación. ...


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 9, 2015)

Y, ¿has probado ese _"eliminador"_ con algún otro aparato, para ver si funciona bién?


----------



## ninodeves (Oct 10, 2015)

cambia de eliminador,digo de alimentador.


----------



## Lunaxp0 (Oct 20, 2021)

Ya lo intente y no funciona, que hago ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2021)

Llévalo a un service oficial !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 20, 2021)

Lunaxp0 dijo:


> Ya lo intente y no funciona, que hago ?


?Tienes conocimento de Electronica , si si bueno debes desmantelar lo equipo y chequear premeramente la parte responsable por la alimentación DC de la tarjeta.
Haora si NO sabes casi nada de Electronica , sin dudas algun debes buscar por un taller especializado en mantenimiento dese tipo de equipo.
!Suerte!


----------

